# Cleaning N Gauge Track



## ed&bingo (Sep 20, 2015)

What do you use to clean your N gauge track?


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

Goo Gone on a cleaning car, Aztec or Roco car.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track cleaning*

ed & bingo;

Track cleaning is pretty much the same in any of the popular scales. I am a long time N scale modeler and I don't know of any method that is exclusive to one scale. My favorite cleaner is a
"Brite Boy" brand track cleaning block. This looks like a large pencil eraser, but unlike erasers,a
Bright boy has fine particles of grit embedded in it. The grit helps to remove oxide from the rail tops when the brite boy block is rubbed back and forth along the rails. One thing you will find out when you use a brite boy, is that it quickly acquires dirt streaks from the dirt it removed from the track. The question then becomes,"how do you clean the brite boy?" The best way I have found is to use a product called LPS-1. This is a grease less silicone lubricant that easily cleans the brite boy and leaves a thin, electrically conductive, coating on the rails that actually helps trains run better. The LPS-1 can be applied to the rails using the brite boy, a cotton cloth or a liquid dispensing track cleaning car like those recommended in the previous post.
If you look around this forum, you will find several posts about track cleaning methods. It seems each modeler has his own favorite. 
Should you decide to try LPS-1, it can be ordered from grainger.com. It comes in a spray can, similar to WD-40. However do not substitute WD-40, or LPS-2 or LPS-3. None of these will leave a conductive coating on the rails. In fact any of them would leave an insulated coating and the trains would run poorly or not at all!

Welcome to the forum. Please feel free to ask any questions you like.

Traction Fan
Below is a picture of a can of the right stuff, LPS-1 and a handy locomotive wheel cleaner
made by Minitrix. You'll probably want both to keep your trains rolling.

I've also included a few photos of my own N scale railroad.


----------

